# Carrying Spare Gas in a Plastic Container



## john skorny (May 20, 2017)

We are going on a long camping trip and I am bringing a generator and a 5 gallon plastic container with gas in it.I am keeping it in the back of my pickup truck which has a black roll up cover over it.I was wondering if it will get too hot under the cover for the gas container.


----------



## C Nash (May 20, 2017)

Think i would leave the cover off.  All depends on how hot the weather is and how long it will be under it.  My concern would be gas fumes in enclosed area. Rather have a metal can but, a metal can sliding around could create static electricity. be sure it is secured.  Is it an approved gas container? Actually it may be illegal to carry gas in bed unless it is in an approved container.  Having said all this it is done all the time


----------



## john skorny (May 21, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Think i would leave the cover off.  All depends on how hot the weather is and how long it will be under it.  My concern would be gas fumes in enclosed area. Rather have a metal can but, a metal can sliding around could create static electricity. be sure it is secured.  Is it an approved gas container? Actually it may be illegal to carry gas in bed unless it is in an approved container.  Having said all this it is done all the time



Yes it is in an appoved plastic container.In matter of fact it is the best conditioner you can buy.Also I cannot leave the cover off as I have stuff that needs to keep dry


----------

